# Generar señaes con la PC



## aakd18 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hola a todos! les cuento que en el afan de poder sintonizar mis woofer con respecto a las cajas que construí, y dado que no poseo un osciloscopio, se me ocurrió la brillante idea   de que podia generar una onda senoidal de 100Hz con mi PC.
¿Cómo? Con ayuda de mis escasos conocimientos de métodos numéricos y programación con el programa MatLab (de la empresa MathWorks).
Con dicho programa puedo generar una función que varíe senoidalmente en el tiempo, con la frecuencia que yo quiero. A continuación puedo discretizar esa función continua, en intervalos de milisegundos. Mediante otra función puedo lograr que a cada uno de esos valores discretos les asigne un "sonido" de intensidad proporcional al valor de la función senoidal. Asi, a la salida de mi placa de audio estaría obteniendo una señal senoidal de 100Hz. La cual puedo utilizar para sintonizar mis bafles!

Ahora la pregunta:
-¿Es esto factible? o simplemente es una idea descabellada?

Información adicional:
-En este link, el compañero Juan Jose Galleni nos explica detalladamente como sintonizar un bafle https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/opiniones-sobre-respiradero-unos-parlantes-12456/


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 28, 2008)

Acá te dejo un programita mágico que hace lo que necesitás.




Salu2!


----------



## aakd18 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hola DriX! muchas gracias...
con esto podre sintonizar los parlantes como explico Juan Jose en el link que deje arriba?


----------



## aakd18 (Mar 28, 2008)

Para sacar una onda senoidal de 100 Hz tengo que hacer asi:

-En sweep speed pongo *"no sweep"*
-En frecuency range pongo 100Hz, y en sweep mode elijo cualquiera total es lo mismo para mi caso, no? (porque la frecuencia es constante!)

esta bien lo que dije?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 28, 2008)

Exacto.
Suerte y comentá si te sirvió!




Salu2!


----------

